# Kitty_B Photo Album



## kitty_b (Jun 26, 2006)

I finally re-sorted my photobucket, so almost all my links have been broken, so I figured I'd make a permament album. Not all my babies are currently with pictures, but I try to take shots as the opportunity arises (aka, whenever they decide to come out and cooperate).

Enjoy! 
http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j211/kitty_b/Tarantulas/

A. anax mature female, "Tiki"





A. anax mature male, "Texas Pete"





Anax love






A. avicularia mature female, "Schmoo" fresh from a molt





Her fat, bald butt before the molt:






B. smithi female, "Kaia" in dire neet of a molt





B. smithi immature male, "Jackpot"





B. smithi juvie male, "The Cheat" (regenerating right IV)











E. longiceps mature female, "Guinness"











G. aureostratia juvie male, "Taco"










His fat, bald butt before the molt:






G. pulchra mature female, "Blackie"





Her fat butt before the molt:





Two molts ago:






H. lividum juvie female, "Coomassi"











H. maculata juvie female, "Rorschach"






T. blondi mature female, "Ms. Munchie"





Her fat, bald butt before the molt:





Her temporary boyfriend, "Bubba" (from <darkeye>)





So far, he doesn't seem to know what to do with her:





T. blondi juvie male, "Monster" after a fresh molt


----------



## MRL (Jun 26, 2006)

That blondi is one of the fattest spiders I've ever seen pictured. Nice pics!


----------



## Endora (Jun 26, 2006)

Those are some really nice pictures. You have a very nice collection.


----------



## kitty_b (Jun 26, 2006)

These aren't exactly tarantulas.... but when I caught Jekyll (left) and Fiona (right) in the middle of a duel, I couldn't resist but capture the moment!


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great lookin T's!!


----------



## kitty_b (Jun 27, 2006)

my little A. genic, yet to be named. he has been living in underground tunnels for the last several months after i had to remove it's pudgy butt from a flowerpot. legspan is about 1.5-1.75" now. 






[/IMG]

and away again he goes! :wall:


----------



## kitty_b (Jun 30, 2006)

These little ones arrived today from <reptist>.

a. miniatrix 1.5"






a. purpurea 1+"






a. versicolor 3/4"


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 9, 2006)

some shots taken today..

A. anax ("Tiki"), hopefully gravid






T. blondi ("Monster"), happily munching on crickets after his molt the other week






A. versi, freshly molted











G. aureostratia ("Taco"), little boy growing fast... I love his pink sheen.






L. parahybana ("Eliza") with her fat butt. She's currently trying to move from her flowerpot to a hole in the corner she made one night. I'll be relocating her after her next molt, and giving her a bigger hide spot.






A. avicularia ("Schmoo"), looking fuzzy and fat.


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 9, 2006)

This was just taken after attempting another T. blondi breeding. 

"Bubba" still doesn't seem to understand insertions. "Ms. Munchie" waited patiently, even after he walked off.


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 9, 2006)

This is a 2", dehydrated H. gigas I rescued from the local petshop today. I've named it "Gus." It's already drinking water, and will hopefully start eating soon.


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 12, 2006)

My female H. maculata, "Rorschach" was actually visable tonight.. so I took the opportunity to get a shot. She usually flees into her tunnel when the flash goes off...






"Monster," my T. blondi, looking for another snack.






"Gus," my new H. gigas, getting fat off crickets and bulldozing around his home. Too bad I couldn't get a shot of his mouth full of dirt!






"Charlotte," the G. rosea I rescued today. Picture doesn't do her any justice (she has a beautiful light pink carapace), but I didn't want to disturb her.


----------



## jarrell (Jul 13, 2006)

:drool: great pics loving all of them!!! :drool:


----------



## Vicious (Jul 13, 2006)

kitty_b said:
			
		

> These aren't exactly tarantulas.... but when I caught Jekyll (left) and Fiona (right) in the middle of a duel, I couldn't resist but capture the moment!


LMAO Funny pic!!! :clap:


----------



## Vicious (Jul 13, 2006)

*I love this lividum!!!*



			
				kitty_b said:
			
		

> H. lividum juvie female, "Coomassi"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful... I'm speechless myself :clap:  :clap: 

Excellent!!!


----------



## Spike (Jul 13, 2006)

Vicious said:
			
		

> Beautiful... I'm speechless myself :clap:  :clap:
> 
> Excellent!!!



I agree as well


----------



## king7 (Jul 13, 2006)

wonderfull collection and great pics :clap:


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 13, 2006)

"Jackpot," finally not hanging from the ceiling of his tank (aka, photo-op!!!)  











"Charlotte," settling in. Still can't get a shot that shows her purdy pink carapace...  











"Guinness" looking for a meal. (I apologize for the crappy shot through the kritter keeper..  )


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 20, 2006)

I relocated my L. parahybana "Eliza" from a medium KK to a large KK today (in anticipation of an impending molt that will leave her WAAAAAY too big for her current housing).


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 22, 2006)

*Feeding Time!!!*

Kaia appears to prefer crickets over roaches ANY day...











Taco, with two adult crickets in his mouth at once.... What a pig...











Nacho, finally eating again after a molt last month...





My Versi, having its second post-molt meal, and lovin' it...











My Genic, who loves to do a happy dance when he eats...






Tiny Chromatus, strutting his stuff...


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 24, 2006)

did some re-housing tonite. got a big compressed bag of peat moss, so i moved my a. genic and h. gigas into bigger cages. i also pulled the buried hide for my h. lividum (with her secured inside) and changed the substrate, only to find her fat and in premolt. 

a. genic (~2.5-3" male)











h. gigas (2" unsexed)






Freshly molted (male  ) L. parahybana, "Eli"


----------



## syndicate (Jul 24, 2006)

b.smithi pics look real nice!one of my redknees also loves to climb on top of the screen lol


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jul 25, 2006)

I love all these pics kitty b especially the E.longiceps the little versi and your blondi's


----------



## Canth (Jul 25, 2006)

Your B. smithi is beautiful! And what do you use to melt holes in your A. versi's box?


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 25, 2006)

Canth said:
			
		

> Your B. smithi is beautiful! And what do you use to melt holes in your A. versi's box?


a soldering iron with interchangable end pieces (different diameters and shapes, originally designed for sketching in wood and other surfaces). best $14.99 i ever spent.


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 25, 2006)

*New Arrivals:*

2 mature male A. avicularia for my girl. They appear to have a longer legspan than her, but their carapace size is roughly equal, so I'm going to give it a shot. 












My first M. robustum!!!! (starting with the nice "butt threat" I got when I uncovered it!)


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 30, 2006)

did some more cage changes today.

2" male, "Nacho"






female, "Guinness"






female, "Murphy"






unsexed, and still unnamed...


----------



## kitty_b (Aug 12, 2006)

little h. gigas molted. looks to be a boy, but at least he's sporting a nice dark coffee exoskeleton now.


----------



## kitty_b (Aug 16, 2006)

cleaning today. decided to try my luck at wrangling my female H. maculata... she was a surprisingly good sport.


----------



## kitty_b (Aug 31, 2006)

*Cage Cleaning*

finally got around to replacing almost everyone's potting soil with peat moss. here are pics from tonite's endeavor.

my beautiful lady:
















he needs a molt:











he needs a molt:











she needs to molt:











beautiful boy, as always:











i wonder if she's pregnant yet:






look at that butt... hope she's pregnant, too:


----------



## kitty_b (Jan 4, 2007)

i've been lazy about putting up pictures, despite new critters.

but i got some shots of today's arrivals:

2 of the 4 A. moderatum slings (1.5")











female C. lamanai ("Cassia"). she wouldn't get off that paper towel... finally got her off, and she's already laying a trail of webbing across her enclosure.






her future boyfriend C. lamanai ("Coumarin")


----------



## kitty_b (Jan 8, 2007)

another shot of "munchie" who is still alive and well despite her abdominal injury that didn't completely resolve with her recent molt.


----------



## Natemass (Jan 8, 2007)

awesome ts and pics


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 8, 2007)

Munchie's beautiful. if its a she, I have a male who should be maturing in a year or less.


----------



## kitty_b (Jan 8, 2007)

Hedorah99 said:


> Munchie's beautiful. if its a she, I have a male who should be maturing in a year or less.


munchie's all woman!  she failed to lay a sac with her last breeding, but i don't think the male ever figured out how to insert. i have a 5+" male who obviously see her when he matures.

i'd like for her to molt one more time before i breed her, to allow her to completely heal from her injury (which i assume was a fall in her tank, though it couldn't have been far). i don't know how high she would be at risk of abdominal tearing if she became gravid before another molt. any opinions?

fresh post-molt injury scarring:






a few days later:


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks nasty but should heal with a little TLC.


----------



## kitty_b (Jan 23, 2007)

my H. maculata, "Rorschach" actually came out last night! and she stayed still on the side of the tank long enough for me to open the door and take a couple shots. 

good thing I took the pictures... she's already gone back into hiding.


----------



## kitty_b (Apr 7, 2007)

my C. Lamanai female, Cassia, molted recently. she's now sporting a beautiful new shiny exoskeleton.


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Apr 7, 2007)

nice photos, maculata is pretty


----------



## TRON (Apr 7, 2007)

Great Pics of a great collection!!! My favorites are Munchie and the Avics. Congrats!!!


----------



## Yuki (Apr 7, 2007)

very lovely Ts you have! you should get more up soon, show use some of your cages too.:worship:


----------



## kitty_b (Apr 9, 2007)

here's a recent shot of "the racks." sorry it's so dark. 

obviously, i need to clean off some shelves and make room for more critters. 
current count is 66 tarantulas, 43 scorpions, and a breeding pair of dynastes tityus beetles. and a bunch of roaches, but they don't count.


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 9, 2007)

The jars, second from top shelf, what are their dimensions? Whered you get them? Impressive collection and shelving unit. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## kitty_b (Apr 9, 2007)

Novak said:


> The jars, second from top shelf, what are their dimensions? Whered you get them?


the jars are simple plastic 1 gallon jars found at walmart in the tupperware/kitchen section. there are also ones about half that size, which are also handy. they run around or under $3 each.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 9, 2007)

:worship: haha i see gir!


----------



## kitty_b (Apr 11, 2007)

time for some of my few non-arachnid critters

d. tityus female, chowing down on maple syrup.






d. tityus male, slipping in a quickie (ok, i lie... he mounts her constantly and won't get off...) while she was STILL eating ALMOST 12 HOURS LATER.


----------



## Yuki (Apr 11, 2007)

haha it feels good i guess...


----------



## kitty_b (Apr 13, 2007)

did some feeding/watering today, and took a moment to snap a few shots.

"itchy" my female t. apophysis:











"lenore" my female b. boehmei:


----------



## kitty_b (Apr 18, 2007)

"Munchie" (female):






"Chi-bi" (female):






"Coumarin" (male):






unnamed (suspected male):











"V" (suspected female):


----------



## kitty_b (May 9, 2007)

non-arachnid shenanigans


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 5, 2007)

my t. apophysis is getting some legspan on her. 











juvie male a. geniculata, gene. such a shy boy.


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 31, 2007)

today's new arrivals:

0.0.1 M. robustum 2-3"






0.0.1 A. versicolor 3/4"






0.1.0 E. uatuman 2-3"






0.1.0 A. sp "Flagstaff Orange" 2"






0.5.0 C. lamanai 4"


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 1, 2007)

Your t. apophysis is really nice.
What is the legspan?
Mine just molted a few days ago, it's about 3 1/2"


----------



## kitty_b (Aug 1, 2007)

she's around the same. she's sitting on a standard deli cup lid in that picture.


----------



## kitty_b (Aug 6, 2007)

i know they're not arachnids... but they DO have 8 legs between the two of them...


----------



## kitty_b (Aug 30, 2007)

new arrival: 4"+ female C. crawshayi, "Beastie"

anybody home?






her first good stretch in a day or so






what's in this corner?






6" pot bottom (water dish) for size reference


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 31, 2007)

Some gorgeous spiders you have! I really like Ms. Munchie and your _C. lamanai_. Very nice photos!


----------



## kitty_b (Dec 28, 2007)

i had to chase this little guy into the open today. i feared my little boy had become a man without me knowing. 







fortunately, he's not "all grown up" yet


----------



## kitty_b (Jan 27, 2008)

I just finished rehousing 20 Aphonopelma seemanni slings, 4 Aphonopelma sp. paysoni slings, 5 Nhandu vulpinus slings, and 1 of my Poecilotheria regalis juvies. 

Only got one good photo though.


----------



## kitty_b (Jan 27, 2008)

*Ha!*

my grumpy juvie t. blondi boy, monster, just molted when i wasn't looking. 
he's as big as my hand (long way) now.


----------



## seanbond (Jan 27, 2008)

*variety*

great selection of spiders!


----------



## kitty_b (Mar 14, 2008)

just received 4 of these little guys: Pamphobeteus sp. "platyomma"


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 15, 2008)

These guys are great.
You'll enjoy them


----------



## kitty_b (Mar 21, 2008)

received 3 of these cuties today: Euathlus truculentus


----------



## kitty_b (Apr 22, 2008)

not tarantulas, but tarantula food. i couldn't resist sharing their gluttony.


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 24, 2008)

*New Arrivals*

2 G. inheringi






1 G. alticeps (running away)






1 T. blondi, "Penelope"






1 A. sp "New River", "Rosaline"






1 B. albiceps


----------



## seanbond (Jul 24, 2008)

always a good day to add to the family!


----------



## kitty_b (Aug 10, 2008)

*Some New Pictures*

A. anax female, "Tiki"






B. boehmei male, "Edgar"






B. boehmei female, "Lenore"







E. pachypus female, "Rasputin"






G. pulchra female, "Blackie"











G. rosea female, "Charlotte"






G. rosea female, "Rosie"






P. cancerides, "Cornholio"






P. nigricolor






P. regalis






T. blondi female, "Penelope"


----------



## seanbond (Aug 10, 2008)

cornholio........wow


----------



## kitty_b (Aug 10, 2008)

seanbond said:


> cornholio........wow


she earned her name because she did this to me FOR NO APPARENT REASON repeatedly for a month or so:












sorry for the fuzzy pics, but you get the point


----------



## kitty_b (Sep 5, 2008)

not a T, but still precious...

"eliza" the baby blue tongue skink.


----------

